# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  termine approvazione bilancio 120 giorni

## frank1971

buongiorno, sono un socio non amministratore di una srl , anche questo anno gli amministratori non hanno convocato l'assemblea per l'approvazione del bilancio entro il termine dei 120 gg e visto che non sussistono particolari esigenze per la chiusura entro 180 giorni vorrei sapere ai sensi dell'articolo 2631 del codice civile quale è l'ente  predisposto ad erogare le sanzioni nei confronti degli amministratori
cordiali saluti

----------


## haranbanjo

Camera di Commercio

----------

